

Where is Yale's Zuckerberg? - ekm2
http://www.yalelawtech.org/uncategorized/where-is-yales-zuckerberg/

======
geophile
Maybe this is the problem:
[http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2011/sep/30/even-
artichoke...](http://www.yaledailynews.com/news/2011/sep/30/even-artichokes-
have-doubts/)

------
jfb
What a meretricious wad of navel-gazing credentialist horseshit.

------
Adam503
At the NSA reading our e-mail.

